# Allowing users to shutdown



## fonz (Mar 5, 2009)

Probably a simple question: I'd like to allow a select few users to shutdown the system.

One solution would be to add those users to the _operator_ group, but this gives them other privileges as well.

Another solution might be to _chgrp_ /sbin/shutdown to another group that only those users are a member of. Can I simply change the group-ownership of /sbin/shutdown just like that, or will this have adverse effects (or maybe even not work at all) too? 

What do you think is the best way to get this done?

Alphons


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 5, 2009)

Sudo? Just give sudoers the right to execute /sbin/shutdown as root. Better not mess with ownerships of such core programs.


----------



## fonz (Mar 5, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Sudo? Just give sudoers the right to execute /sbin/shutdown as root. Better not mess with ownerships of such core programs.


Sudo... now why didn't I think of that??? Thanks.

Alphons


----------

